#ubuntu-my 2010-12-28
<salawank> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs031.snc6/166152_493518955368_626510368_6038963_4028385_n.jpg
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-30
<mnajem> http://ubuntu-my.blogspot.com/2010/12/remember-milk-dan-tasque.html
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-31
<ApOgEE> mypapit, 
<mypapit> ya ApOgEE 
<mypapit> ApOgEE, apa cerita?
<mypapit> sakit perut jap
<mnajem> mypapit, 
<mypapit> yo mnajem 
<mnajem> amacam
<mnajem> lega perut?
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> dah ok..
<mnajem> http://ubuntu-my.blogspot.com/2010/12/perisian-untuk-penyelidik-melakukan.html
<mnajem> try
<mypapit> wow.. tqvm
<mypapit> zotero pernah pakai
<mypapit> mandeley tu tak pernah lg
<mnajem> very helpful
<mnajem> ada PDF 1GB masukkan dalam tu, dia katalogkan automatik
<mnajem> kalo ade PC power mmg ok
<mnajem> laptop aku cabuk sket
<mnajem> so aku buat sket2
<mnajem> then dia generate bibtex pun bleh
<mnajem> dia akan replicate PDF yg kita bubuh dan buat dir sendiri
<mnajem> asingkan ikut author
<mypapit> wow
<mypapit> senang
<mypapit> aku ada byk pdf
<mnajem> ya ya
<mypapit> tp susah nak buat bg sistematik
<mnajem> actually sciplore + jabref pun katanye boleh buat jugak
<mnajem> aku tgk video
<mypapit> selalu duk cari balik full paper yg aku dah download
<mnajem> tapi maybe on windows je
<mnajem> ha ya ya
<mnajem> asalkan metadata dia OK, boleh la dia buat keje betul
<mnajem> kalo from IEEE/ACM/Springer so far so good
<mnajem> works diligently
<mnajem> kalu slides/theses problem la sket
<mnajem> pasal takde convention
<mnajem> bantai je
<mypapit> oo
<mypapit> aku byk download dari Elsevier/IEEE saja
<mnajem> ha ok kot
<mnajem> ko save bookmark pakai ape
<mnajem> aku try gune springpad on chrome
<mnajem> dulu try x-sync ke ape tah
<mypapit> bookmarlk? citeulike je
<mnajem> oo
<mnajem> mypapit, 
<mnajem> ko kat mana
<mypapit> kat rumah, alor setar
<ApOgEE> happy new year!
<ApOgEE> mypapit, tadak cerita... demam selsema
<ApOgEE> HAPPY NEW YEAR Ubuntu Malaysia!!
<mypapit> yeah
<mypapit> happy new year
<mnajem> orang gile main mercun kat rumah
<mnajem> hahah
<mnajem> suxx suxx
<mnajem> as expected
<mnajem> takde anak kecik kot tu buat bende bodoh kat rumah 
<mypapit> mnajem, yaya.,.. kat area rumah aku pun ramai main mercun
<mypapit> meraikan thn baru gregorian
#ubuntu-my 2011-01-02
<putera> helooo
<putera> hi semua
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-26
<cliffybx> hello
<cliffybx> anyone here?
<cliffybx> xdak org ka kat sini
<cliffybx> >katiekitty..hye
<cliffybx> exit
<shah`> wb cliffybx 
<fairuz> Helo rakan2
<shah`> hello fairuz 
<fairuz> shah`: Helo
<shah`> ;]
<fairuz> ejat: Asyik keluar masuk nick ko ni, connection problem ke. 
<fairuz> ;)
<fairuz> fzlamn: meng: Helo ;)
<meng> hi?
<cliffybx> hello
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-27
<cliffybx> hello
<cliffybx> anybody here
<ejat> wb udienz
<ejat> how r u bro ? 
 * ejat pokes govatent
<fairuz> Helo rakan2
<udienz> hello ejat :) sorry for delay
<cliffybx> hello
<cliffybx> anybody here?
<ejat> udienz : nanti bisa ajar saya utk jadi maintainer ?
 * ejat pokes udienz 
<ejat> same goes to hyperair  :)
<udienz> ejat, :D hehehe.. i think hyperair is good choice :D
 * udienz pokes hyperair
<udienz> ejat, hyperair sponsored me once
<hyperair> udienz: did i? i don't recall..
<udienz> hyperair: yes, in pdnsd which have ftbfs at kfreebsd but fixed now
<udienz> rrr... sorry i mean Aron Xu
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> yaeh it wasn't me. =p
<hyperair> well if you do need sponsoring feel free to ping me though
<udienz> hyperair, thanks!
<hyperair> =)
<udienz> hyperair, hi, i just creating new debian packages at here http://mentors.debian.net/package/gkamus
<udienz> this packages already in Ubuntu
<susahsebut> yay! boleh pun connect. hehe
<susahsebut> sume tengok bola ka?
<hyperair> udienz: i can't sponsor things into debian just yet, unfortunately.
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-28
<ejat> :)
<ejat> morning udienz , hyperair 
<udienz> ejat, morning
 * udienz will be back in 15 min, running to office
<ejat> ok .. 
<fairuz> fzlamn: Halo ;)
<govatent> poke: ejat
 * ejat miss 
<govatent> are you online? can't tell if that's an autoreply. 
<ejat> yups .. but sleepy … 
<govatent> Yea, youre up late tonight. 
<govatent> I am planning on checking out that cad software you posted about. I want to show it to my company.
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-29
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Halo ;)
<ApOgEE> hola fairuz 
<ApOgEE> ;) 
<ApOgEE> apa bikin?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Apa bikin :D
<fairuz> haha apsal soalan sama
<ApOgEE> sedang mengadap ts-7260 dengan kernel 2.4 ... cubaan kernel 2.6 yang gagal
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Biasala aku tengah kat opis, compile2 android + kernel
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Pakai OS apa
<ApOgEE> windows 7
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ts-7260 tu la keke
<ApOgEE> pakai rootfs debian-arm etch
<ApOgEE> kernel ts
<ApOgEE> ingat nak compile 2.6 punya, tapi mcm tak stabil je kat board ni... atau mungkin power supply kat site yg tak stabil
<ApOgEE> kat opis run elok je... kat site, skang ni (setelah setahun beroperasi) dia meragam
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Oo ingat tak boot terus tadi.. Besar tak debian-arm?
<ApOgEE> kecik je
<ApOgEE> kurang dari 300MB
<ApOgEE> itu pun dah install memacam
<ApOgEE> nak kecikkan jadi 256MB pun boleh
<fairuz> ApOgEE: oo OK dah tu
<fairuz_> meeting2 hehe
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-30
<fairuz> halo rakan2
<ks> hihi
<fairuz> ks: hi
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-31
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-24
<fairuz_> mcm ramai hari ni
<fairuz_> semua tgh cuti ka
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-25
<penjejakawan> hi semua....
<penjejakawan> nak tanya, ubuntu malaysia tak da jual barang2 cenderamata seperti yang ada di ubuntu.com?...
<penjejakawan> ....tak da orang ka ni?
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-26
<shah`> hai
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-30
<fairuz_> helo!
<fairuz_> <echo> helo..... </echo> :D
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-24
<Viejo> Hi guys, can anyone help installing Mathematica 9?
<Viejo> Don't know if this channel is for support, but others are empty :s
#ubuntu-my 2013-12-28
<Amirh> hi
<Amirh> finally a malaysian channel
<Amirh> hi
<Romance> korg ada masalah x connect apa2 server USA?
<Romance> byk vps aku based kat USA ni x dpt connect..terpaksa guna ssh tunnel kat vps eropah
<Romance> twitter pn x dpt buka kalo xguna proxy eropah
<Amirh> Romance: Can you speak English?
<Romance> sure
<Amirh> I used google to find android developer communities in Malaysia, I found some but not active.
<Amirh> do you have any suggestion?
<Amirh> Romance
<Romance> meh..good luck you wont find much
<Romance> but why are you looking for them?
<Amirh> I used to live in Malaysia
<Romance> aight
<Amirh> I want to get back there by a job offer
<Amirh> I know php too.
<Amirh> generally can program in any language
<Amirh> also java.
<Amirh> familar with ruby
<Amirh> by I think android has a promissed future.
<Romance> are you okay with cheap salary?
<Romance> i dont think you can get high salary in Malaysia even if you are a pro
<Amirh> give me a number
<Amirh> in RM
<mypapit> yup
<Romance> avg below RM4000
<mypapit> kinda agree with that
<Amirh> no that's not ok. at least 5000 RM
<Romance> good luck with that
<Romance> try find a job in SG
<Amirh> how much I need to provide for I and my wife a normal living?
<Amirh> in malaysia
<Romance> what is your standards of normal living
<Amirh> rent an apartment, buying a car, ...
<mypapit> what kind of car? is the wife working too?
<Romance> there are few cheap apartments around KL but you have to take a risk, mostly are criminal area
<Amirh> no nt working
<Amirh> an avaerage proton, 20-25 thousands RM
<Romance> dont know bro
<Romance> try looking for decent job in SG
<Romance> a housemaid salary in SG = engineer salary in Malaysia
<Romance> or just go to europe, they pay you $30/hour
<mypapit> dunno if you can get 5k in .my.... i think mostly the average is around 2.5k - 3.5k
<Amirh> oh ok
<Amirh> thank you anyway
<Amirh> I'm a little better than an ordinary developer, I have to enrich my github repo to make a proof
<Romance> may i look into your github
<Amirh> it's not enriched yet. I didn't know it could help to find a job. but here: https://github.com/Amirhb
<excalibr> Amirh, find a job in singapore but stay in jb (malaysia)
<excalibr> :P
<Amirh> you're not serious.
<excalibr> No im. lot of our malaysian fellow do that
<Romance> excalibr: bro ko dapat access twitter ke at least?
<Romance> aku xleh buka guna IP streamyx..bila guna ssh tunnel baru boleh
<excalibr> bole je ni
<excalibr> tu la kan dah kena sekat dgn skmm..lain kali jgn post twit yg menyindir big mama
<excalibr> hehe
<Romance> dah boleh da..tadi sejam x dpt langsung
<Romance> ni masalah stimix kat area sini la ni
<excalibr> maybe routing dia tgh kacau kot
<Romance> excalibr: tapi apsal facebook gmail google boleh pula..twitter ni server dia kat USA je ke..gile kedekut 
<excalibr> :)
<mypapit> :p
<unitepotsmokers> helow
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-25
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @alterewok, burn..
<UbuntuMY1> <Apogeek> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> kena warmup juga sekali sekali godek windows
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Sekali2 tu bila wifey minta tlg laaa... jarang dah dia minta tlg sb l x leh bantu pun. Kena marah pulak kenapa guna software yg pelik2!
<UbuntuMY1> <HishamMA> @alterewok, Apa brg guna software common 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> @HishamMA, Haaa tu laaa. Bila dia guna libre abis formT lari...kena lagi
<UbuntuMY1> Fadil Rom was added by: Fadil Rom
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @faizulzone, Ubuntu skrg waylan .
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Bezanya .. walylan lebih laju . MMG best MCM pakai macosx
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Masalah masih ada kelemahan terutama run beberapa gnome apps
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Gnome shell tak jalan
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Puas nak bagi jalan . Huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Tapi dari segi performance waylan lagi bagus . Namun fungsi masih banyak bergantung pada xorg
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> @nanasklinux, waylan ni yg pilihan ubuntu biasa tu ke
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-26
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Ya
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Default skrg pakai waylan
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> Orait tenkiu. Hari tu tableh nak masuk default. Dia loop login. Lepas update baru ok
<UbuntuMY1> cerojr was added by: cerojr
<UbuntuMY1> <NafizAdly> @faizulzone, kodi tu ape lol
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Waylan kt pc lama i3 lag.. hampeh
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> @NafizAdly, kodi utk isi masa lapang. haha
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Kodi hahaha... terbaik..
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> kodi tu orang perak kata tak der class
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-27
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Kodi atau asal nama xbmc
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Buat layan macam iptv dan movie
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> kodi utk melanun
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-28
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Possible "fix" the Lenovo laptop #Ubuntu issue:  1. Install Ukuu on Ubuntu ()  2. Install 'Linux Kernel 4.14.9'  3. Reboot, load Grub & boot Ubuntu w/ kernel 4.14.9  4. Let system load fully  5. Reboot  6. Go into BIOS = saving changes should now work
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Ada yg ada isu ka..dual boot windows 10 n ubuntu.  Lepas upgrade windows 10, dia wipe / set unallocated pada partition ubuntu
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @Piye926, Ada yg pernah alami ka situasi..  Dah google and so far belum jumpa yg membantu.  Grub xdpt rescue since xjumpa partition linux..
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Tgh run partition recovery ni dia nampak ext utk boot tu deleted...
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> So kalau le ada yg dual boot ngn windows 10..windows 10 alert utk upgrade better don't and backup dulu kat ubuntu/linux
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> If not then..mungkin akan jadi benda yg sama ni
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Windows 10 anniversary update
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> dulu pernah nampak kat forum ramai terjebak ngn isu nie
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> tp sy punye nasib baik ade extra disk SSD build in , so letak /boot kt partition tu
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<UbuntuMY1> <applemoisee> Malas nk update windows ni 🤦‍♂ leceh.. Xubuntu je
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> PHP Programmer – Informology Sdn Bhd  We are looking for a PHP developer who is dedicated to his craft, writes code that is proud of and can hit the ground running. We need you to write beautiful, fast PHP to a high standard, in a timely and scalable way that improves the code-base of our products in meaningful ways.  Responsibilities  •  Responsible for Web / REST API development, enhancement, maintenance and testing.  •  Web Desig
<UbuntuMY1> User Experience Enhancement.  •  Participate in all aspects of the software development life cycle.  •  Perform duties as assigned.  Requirements  •  Experienced in any Framework (eg: Laravel, Codeigniter, Yii & etc) is an essential.  •  Familiar with Github, SASS / LESS, Hybrid App, and any kind of third party tools / platform is a plus.  •  Knowledge in Open Source Operating System, Big Data and Softwares is an advantage  •  Knowledge in Vir
<UbuntuMY1> & Cloud Computing: Proxmox, AWS, Azure, OpenStack, RackSpace is an advantage  •  Required skill(s): Ajax, HTML5, JSON, PHP, MYSQL, PostgreSQL, CSS and JQuery.  •  Fluent in English is an advantage  •  Required language(s): Bahasa Melayu & English  •  At least 2 year(s) of working experience in the related field is required for this position.  •  Applicants must be willing to work in Kuala Lumpur, Putrajaya & Cyberjaya.  •  Preferably Junior Ex
<UbuntuMY1> specializing in IT/Computer - Network/System/Database Admin or equivalent.  •  Full-Time position(s) available.  •  Malaysian only.  Interested candidate can email your CV / Resume to : hr@informology.asia
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-29
<UbuntuMY1> <Rexx38> @myfenris, 👍
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> power ejat
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @myfenris, Dah cuba yg ni..xjln sebab /dev/sda6 yg ada partition linux dah x appear dlm partition table..windows 10 tu mcm dah wipe
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep, Maksud sifu?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @Piye926, :(
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Dkt gparted dia detect free space..run testdisk pun detect as linux tp filesystem dah gone
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Kena setup balik xpayah dual boot ngn windows 10
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Uish Marah Betul tu
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Windows dalam VirtualBox?
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @myfenris, Gitu le nampak gayanya
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @myfenris, dh boleh hire orang.. Means business getting better
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> System Admin selepas jam 12mlm ada tak tuan @myfenris
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> otai infra as a code tu takyah system admin dah.. semua self healing system je
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @hidzuan, apply kerja remote company US
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> better tido time tu. nnt boleh kena stroke
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep, Alhamdulillah,  slow2 belajar berniaga
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep, Insya Allah akan praktik CI/CD
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @myfenris, Tp xleh nak kejar gaji sifu2 sekalian...
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> @myfenris, jangan kejar. kalau kejar memang tak dapat follow diorang ni.
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @lomotech, Insya Allah kalau diizinkan Nya ... kite perlu berusaha
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> @myfenris, betul dah tu.
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @myfenris, Nak budak intern tak bos? Yg comel, ganas, cute, brutal, jahat semua ada.
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Bisa tulis php pak @tajulazhar ?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Guna Dreamweaver?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Intern start bile?
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> tajul nak buat LI lagi ke tahun ni?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Student dia kut
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Sir duke Tajul dah master of universe ...
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> tajul ada industrial attachment gak
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> training of trainers
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Tau2
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> @Sharuzzaman, Rasa minat kerja yang ditawarkan oleh Tuan @najmiep
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Boleh kumpul cash
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Nak berniaga
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Tax free
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Boleh beberapa kali ker
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Apply endpoint la e1
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> bila pulak aku offer kerja
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> endpoint tak hiring
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> skrg pun aku boring kerja baru tak banyak
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> kena prepare exit plan.. kot2
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> banyak competitor.. tough business
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> bola besi mcm tuan ejat je berani
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep, Agreed
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep, Kena gagahkan juga n start somewhere sifu ...
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Berkat doa keluarga, rakan2 n support dari kengkawan juga
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Banyak juga halangan , risiko yg telah dihadapi..  Semoga pihak2 yg terlibat sedar akan apa yg telah mereka lakukan..
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @myfenris, 😢
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Ok je. Paiten, ruby, C dan java pun bole. Tapi pakai Dreamweaver craxk la
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Bln 4 sir. Nak bgtau
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @najmiep, Nak indusrial training dah x bole. Huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @tajulazhar, Owh... okie... insya Allah
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Najmi:  Kalau ada siapa-siapa yang interested, please let me know!😊  keutamaan diberi kepada orang Malaysia yang inginkan pengalaman bekerja di luar negara  Position: IT Field Technician  Location: Doha, Qatar  Responsibilities:  - Responsible for providing technical support deliveries in providing 1st & 2nd level support for Network Switches, Wireless Controler, Acces Point, router & firewalls,   - Network support –
<UbuntuMY1> UTP/Fiber cable connection patching  - Perform on-site service operation such as Schedule preventive maintenance for LAN/Wireless Network, IPTV, Master Clock  - Provide support and escalation of issues within agreed procedures and service level agreements   - Respond to customers' requests efficiently and customers' complaints promptly  - Making Report on time and accurately;  Requirements:   •Diploma or above in Telecommunication/Networking or related
<UbuntuMY1> field of study.  • CCNA certified will be advantage  •Minimum of 1 - 2 years of relevant working experience  •Network experience is required (Routers, switches, load balancers, copper/fiber cabling, etc)    •Able to work well in a fast-paced changing environment.  •Must be able to communicate effectively in English   •Able to communicate with customers of all levels.  •Willing to work Shift hours.  contact me via PM!
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Bukan offer Tp post tadi group lain
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Daku yang salah balas
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Balas kat sini
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> aku paste gambar dalam FB tu
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Banyak sangat tetingkap
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Muahahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> aku pastekan info berdasarkan gambar dalam FB tu
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Daku baca dalam telegram
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> ish ko ni. jap aku forward
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Fwd from najmiep: Kalau ada siapa-siapa yang interested, please let me know!😊  keutamaan diberi kepada orang Malaysia yang inginkan pengalaman bekerja di luar negara  Position: IT Field Technician  Location: Doha, Qatar  Responsibilities:  - Responsible for providing technical support deliveries in providing 1st & 2nd level support for Network Switches, Wireless Controler, Acces Point, router & firewalls,   - Network support –
<UbuntuMY1> UTP/Fiber cable connection patching  - Perform on-site service operation such as Schedule preventive maintenance for LAN/Wireless Network, IPTV, Master Clock  - Provide support and escalation of issues within agreed procedures and service level agreements   - Respond to customers' requests efficiently and customers' complaints promptly  - Making Report on time and accurately;  Requirements:   •Diploma or above in Telecommunication/Networking or related
<UbuntuMY1> field of study.  • CCNA certified will be advantage  •Minimum of 1 - 2 years of relevant working experience  •Network experience is required (Routers, switches, load balancers, copper/fiber cabling, etc)    •Able to work well in a fast-paced changing environment.  •Must be able to communicate effectively in English   •Able to communicate with customers of all levels.  •Willing to work Shift hours.  contact me via PM!
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> nampak tak gambar tu? ke ko block gambar bagi jimat data (kot la ada feature tu haha)
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Daku kurang FB tuan
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Mungkin HP ni mengikut sifat daku
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Muauauauauauahaua
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> no.. gambar tu attachment dalam telegram
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/how-popular-was-ubuntu-in-2017
<UbuntuMY1> Aremaf was added by: Aremaf
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-30
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XI4EacR9Sig
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-31
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/107740
<UbuntuMY1> peraktechnetwork was added by: peraktechnetwork
<UbuntuMY1> <faizulzone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0oAPH0kwAM
